# Issue with Nvidia settings



## ImageJPEG (Mar 13, 2016)

So I've recently installed FreeBSD. I'm currently running kernel 10.2-RELEASE-p9 with userland 10.2-RELEASE-p13. This is the amd64 version.

Anyway, I've recently installed the Nvidia drivers from Nvidia's website due to the ones available from pkg being pretty outdated. The driver works fine, no issues there. The driver version is 361.28. Video card is a 520GT.

The issue is when I try to load the nvidia-settings application, I receive this error:


```
Shared object "libxcb.so.2" not found, required by "nvidia-settings"
```

So I installed libxcb-1.11.1. That didn't do the trick.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 13, 2016)

The GT 520 should work fine with the current version of x11/nvidia-driver. Use the package, it will save you time now and on the next update. Why subject yourself to more pain than necessary?

Having said that since nvidia-settings seems to come precompiled with the driver (?) and was apparently linked to a different version of libxcb than what is in the ports tree, try recompiling it. The source is available from 
https://github.com/NVIDIA/nvidia-settings.

P.S. If you're going to experiment why not try one of the patches for the port in PR 201340.


----------



## ImageJPEG (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't think I'm experienced enough to get my hands that dirty. I cloned the nvidia-settings source and can't figure it out. I'm lost without readme's or install text files. :/

I just prefer to have the latest stable Nvidia drivers. I did notice an improvement in performance when I did the upgrade.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2016)

Use the port, change the version in the Makefile and run `make makesum`. Then build as usual.


----------



## ImageJPEG (Mar 15, 2016)

Well, I've done that and I've got a new issue now :/.

I've been using binary packages on my system and apparently running `make all-depends-list` shows that there will be some ports installed of programs I already have...of the same version. So I even double checked and ports is wanting to install these ports that are the same version from pkg.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2016)

No, `make all-depends-list` shows all dependencies, regardless if they're installed or not.


----------



## ImageJPEG (Mar 16, 2016)

Ports still wants to install programs that I already have installed.

For example, I have bash(1) on my system. (I guess some program had that as a depends because I never installed it myself) and the x11/nvidia-settings port wants to install shells/bash also. Both versions of bash(1) are the same version.

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2016)

If it's already installed it shouldn't reinstall it again. But, if it's out of date it will be _updated._


----------



## ImageJPEG (Mar 19, 2016)

Which I had checked in pkg(8) and it didn't have to update. The Bash version I have is 4.3.42_1.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 19, 2016)

This is expected and a result of trying to mix ports and packages. You can make it work if you're knowledgeable enough but it's not recommended. If you want to use an updated Nvidia driver, assuming it works, you'll really want to use ports for everything and not packages or wait until the Nvidia ports are updated and packages available.


----------



## ImageJPEG (Mar 24, 2016)

Well some ports aren't available as packages. Like lame or flaac.

I found a work around and it appears that the nvidia-settings supplied in the packages works with the current driver version.


----------

